# I think I need a second water bottle.



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

or maybe not..


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

tee hee, i love when they do that, it's so darling. i always wonder why they feel the need to do that though.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Doesn't matter how many you've got, they only want to drink from the one the other one's drinking from.


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Just like when they all fight over the one piece of lettuce even though there is a whole bowl full.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Mine do that too. But even rats in other cages, especially at night, i hear the clicking of one waterbottle in one cage. then another clicking from another cage. then a third. ugh.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That is adorable!


----------

